# Are gizzards an organ or muscle?



## jojobean (Aug 14, 2012)

View attachment 8528
Joey, my 22 pound Lhasa Apso, has been eating raw since August and doing great - no stomach or poop issues, knock wood!. I started him off on Darwins pre-made, which was a good primer and convenient for my friend who often feeds him dinner, but it's expensive, especially for the total amount of meat. I've added chicken thighs (with and without bone), turkey hearts, sardines, beef and venison, when I can get it. Still working on balancing his diet, but we're getting there. His liver intake is primarily fresh turkey livers from the local farmer's market. I also buy gizzards and hearts from the same farm. Now to my question: what are gizzards considered? Muscle? Organ? And can I feed them on a regular basis?

This forum has been a life saver. Thanks for all the great information!
View attachment 8525


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Gizzards, heart and lung are muscle meats. Spleen, kidney, liver, thymus, pancreas, etc are secreting and they are all organ.


----------



## jojobean (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks, Liz!


----------

